# 600 dollar tease



## HoneyNut (Dec 30, 2020)

The stimulus check is displaying in my bank account already, but it says the post date is 1/4.  Nooooooo


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 30, 2020)

At least it’s showing, it’s not showing on mine yet, a d I have kinda, sorta already spent it.  Buying the puppy and all the puppy stuff, , doing my part to help the economy.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 30, 2020)

$600.00 on the way...We the congress may send more, but we have to determine how  much pork we can stick in it.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 30, 2020)

I haven't gotten anything yet. I'll take the $600, but if you really want to stimulate me, where's the $2,000?


----------



## jerry old (Dec 30, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I haven't gotten anything yet. I'll take the $600, but if you really want to stimulate me, where's the $2,000?


You'll receive something, amount unknown--just as soon as the politicos add there favorite pork recipients to the bill-


----------



## Jules (Dec 30, 2020)

Do you have to declare this as income and if so does that mean paying taxes on it.  Asking as a northern neighbour.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Dec 30, 2020)

Just checked my online account at the Credit Union. $1,200.00 total (Wife & I) will be deposited January 1st.


----------



## wcwbf (Dec 30, 2020)

i have been dealing with NJ unemployment since March.  school district figured a way to continue paying us after everything started shutting don in middle of March.  got paid for everything except what would have been "spring break" in April.  by then there was literally nobody to actually talk to.  the handful of people working from home won't even tell you their last name or give you a number for contact.  whoever concocted this work from home thing didn't include WORK phones.  NOBODY wants to give out their home phone number to strangers!  

so i go to see if i got stimulus and find that i've had mess of deposits from UI... like over $10,000!!  now need to find out if i could have just continued UI in September.  i didn't return to school (teacher aide) cuz doctor said age and pre-existing condition would make it way to dangerous.   first thought was to pay off most/all of my "new" (to me) car that i started payments on just last January.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2020)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Just checked my online account at the Credit Union. $1,200.00 total (Wife & I) will be deposited January 1st.


Same here my bank sent an e mail..


----------



## chic (Dec 31, 2020)

HoneyNut said:


> The stimulus check is displaying in my bank account already, but it says the post date is 1/4.  Nooooooo


Only $600.? That's useless for many, like me.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2020)

chic said:


> Only $600.? That's useless for many, like me.


*You can always return it to the government, ya know.*


----------



## Yosh (Dec 31, 2020)

chic said:


> Only $600.? That's useless for many, like me.


And also useless for many who have had no loss of income due to the pandemic.  I hope they donate it to others more needy, but I expect most will just put it in the bank.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

Yosh said:


> And also useless for many who have had no loss of income due to the pandemic.  I hope they donate it to others more needy, but I expect most will just put it in the bank.


So you believe that those of us who are working should be giving our stimulus money to someone whose not? That seems a bit presumptuous.


----------



## wcwbf (Dec 31, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> So you believe that those of us who are working should be giving our stimulus money to someone whose not? That seems a bit presumptuous.


putting words in someone elses' mouth.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

wcwbf said:


> putting words in someone elses' mouth.


No I don't think that I am.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 31, 2020)

Yosh said:


> And also useless for many who have had no loss of income due to the pandemic. I hope they donate it to others more needy, but I expect most will just put it in the bank.



I kind of agree, I think the income limit for receiving the stimulus payment was a little high, and it certainly makes more sense to only give it to people who have lost income from the pandemic.  But one can only hope there is a sound financial reason for the choices the politicians made about the stimulus distribution (ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha).


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

If the unemployed are getting $300 a week per person in a single household that's $1200. That's almost as much as I make going out there every day to work. You expect me to believe that they need assistance? Come on! You seem to forget that those of us who are working right now are also at higher risk and we have bills to pay too. I think it's wrong to try to guilt people into giving money to others when they are not without funds. They have options for assistance. We don't. We still have to buy our groceries and pay our bills. We don't get to live rent and utility free during this. We don't get any food stamps. We are still having to take care of ourselves. I need that $600 for glasses. I'm not giving it to someone whose getting $1200 a month to sit on their butt. Whether by choice or otherwise. If that makes me selfish then so be it. I don't see anyone offering to help me pay for the things I can't afford. It would be different if there were no jobs out there for them to get. Sometimes the way people think just irritates me.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jules said:


> Do you have to declare this as income and if so does that mean paying taxes on it.  Asking as a northern neighbour.


Yes.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> So you believe that those of us who are working should be giving our stimulus money to someone whose not? That seems a bit presumptuous.


Why? This thing is a joke. I have no need for the first one and even less of a need for this check. People making $74,999 get the same check as those that have not worked in 6,7,8,9 months?


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Dec 31, 2020)

Jules said:


> Do you have to declare this as income and if so does that mean paying taxes on it.  Asking as a northern neighbour.





fmdog44 said:


> Yes.


According to the IRS, the answer is NO.
https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/what-people-really-want-to-know-about-economic-impact-payments


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *You can always return it to the government, ya know.*


Or send it to me


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2020)

Yosh said:


> And also useless for many who have had no loss of income due to the pandemic.  I hope they donate it to others more needy, but I expect most will just put it in the bank.


Or spend it, hmm, I spent it, doing my part for the economic recovery


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Why? This thing is a joke. I have no need for the first one and even less of a need for this check. People making $74,999 get the same check as those that have not worked in 6,7,8,9 months?


I think it was people whose AGI was less than 70,000.  Seriously, If you don’t need it, give it to charity or me


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Yes.


No you do not


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> If the unemployed are getting $300 a week per person in a single household that's $1200. That's almost as much as I make going out there every day to work. You expect me to believe that they need assistance? Come on! You seem to forget that those of us who are working right now are also at higher risk and we have bills to pay too. I think it's wrong to try to guilt people into giving money to others when they are not without funds. They have options for assistance. We don't. We still have to buy our groceries and pay our bills. We don't get to live rent and utility free during this. We don't get any food stamps. We are still having to take care of ourselves. I need that $600 for glasses. I'm not giving it to someone whose getting $1200 a month to sit on their butt. Whether by choice or otherwise. If that makes me selfish then so be it. I don't see anyone offering to help me pay for the things I can't afford. It would be different if there were no jobs out there for them to get. Sometimes the way people think just irritates me.


I agree and when they were getting 600, wow, no wonder they didn’t want to go back to work.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2020)

Jules said:


> Do you have to declare this as income and if so does that mean paying taxes on it. Asking as a northern neighbour.



I believe, no.

However, there might be some exception, if someone has over a certain amount of income.
Though I don't think so, but they might want to check to be certain.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Why? This thing is a joke. I have no need for the first one and even less of a need for this check. People making $74,999 get the same check as those that have not worked in 6,7,8,9 months?


I see your point FM, but I think the main idea was to stimulate the economy, not necessarily charity or welfare. Altho' lord knows we need food and rent, never mind new toys.

If anyone doesn't want to spend it to help the economy, St.. Jude's Children's Hospital could use it.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*I give to a couple different churches and from time to time when I can afford to I give to the homeless shelter to help feed them. *


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 31, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> At least it’s showing, it’s not showing on mine yet, a d I have kinda, sorta already spent it.  Buying the puppy and all the puppy stuff, , doing my part to help the economy.


A true American! 


wcwbf said:


> i have been dealing with NJ unemployment since March.  school district figured a way to continue paying us after everything started shutting don in middle of March.  got paid for everything except what would have been "spring break" in April.  by then there was literally nobody to actually talk to.  the handful of people working from home won't even tell you their last name or give you a number for contact.  whoever concocted this work from home thing didn't include WORK phones.  NOBODY wants to give out their home phone number to strangers!
> 
> so i go to see if i got stimulus and find that i've had mess of deposits from UI... like over $10,000!!  now need to find out if i could have just continued UI in September.  i didn't return to school (teacher aide) cuz doctor said age and pre-existing condition would make it way to dangerous.   first thought was to pay off most/all of my "new" (to me) car that i started payments on just last January.


Wow!  That’s like a really good thing, right???  Would love to suddenly see $10,000 in our checking account!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 1, 2021)

I didn't see this when I posted H & R Block's info about the stimulus payments. But the article does give additional info.  It seems Jan 4th is the first date payments should hit accounts and be available. I'm wondering if I will get a check or direct deposit because they screwed it up last time. I e-file and the IRS has my bank account info on file because they deposited my refund, yet my last stimulus was mailed out. I didn't want it mailed because we have some issues with mail being delivered to wrong addresses.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 1, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Yes.


I have read that it is not taxable.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 1, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> If the unemployed are getting $300 a week per person in a single household that's $1200. That's almost as much as I make going out there every day to work. You expect me to believe that they need assistance? Come on!


If that is all you make then you are being exploited IMO.  Also, cost of living of different areas doesn't seem to have been considered by Congress, I think it would make more sense to have the per week amount vary by area.  In many places a person would have to be paying $1500 to $3000 a month for rent/mortgage and if it is a two adult family and they have nice cars could be another $1000 per month?  It would probably hurt the economy if lots of families default on their car, rent, and credit card payments.   Gee, now that I think about it, maybe the whole point of the stimulus is so banks don't suffer.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jan 1, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> It would probably hurt the economy if lots of families default on their car, rent, and credit card payments.


I could see that coming in the near future if things don't change for the better with COVID 19 and the economy.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 1, 2021)

A $600 US Treasury deposit hit my account last night. A separate $2000 stimulus bill was still being argued in the House of Rep yesterday.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> A $600 US Treasury deposit hit my account last night. A separate $2000 stimulus bill was still being argued in the House of Rep yesterday.


Hmm, if the 2000 bill passes then we would get 1400 more not 2000 more, which I believe is the way it will work.  I am very happy to have my 1200 dollars.  I will be super happy to get more


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, if the 2000 bill passes then we would get 1400 more not 2000 more, which I believe is the way it will work.  I am very happy to have my 1200 dollars.  I will be super happy to get more


Yes, I think you're right. Except it is a separate bill, so maybe not. Anyway, I just read that the house killed the bill. I'm going to check into it further, tho. Might not be totally dead.


----------



## old medic (Jan 1, 2021)

Our $1200 arrived yesterday... into savings with the other one.... waiting till they want it back.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, if the 2000 bill passes then we would get 1400 more not 2000 more, which I believe is the way it will work.  I am very happy to have my 1200 dollars.  I will be super happy to get more


If you want (or if y'all want) this guy here posts 2 or 3 youtube updates every day on the status of the current stimulus bill...
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCigUBIf-zt_DA6xyOQtq2WA


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> If you want (or if y'all want) this guy here posts 2 or 3 youtube updates every day on the status of the current stimulus bill...
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCigUBIf-zt_DA6xyOQtq2WA


My son keeps me informed


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 1, 2021)

Exploited?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 3, 2021)

I was just talking with my DIL and she said she knows four people who never got the first stimulus, including herself.  Her cousin needs to prove she's who she said she is? WTH? My DIL says she hasn't been able to get through on the IRS website supposedly set up to help people who need to alert them that they haven't received their stimulus. A good friend of mine and my Honorary Daughter never received theirs..


----------



## Duane Freeman (Jan 8, 2021)

CBS thinks we may get a third stimulus...


----------



## Jeni (Jan 8, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I was just talking with my DIL and she said she knows four people who never got the first stimulus, including herself.  Her cousin needs to prove she's who she said she is? WTH? My DIL says she hasn't been able to get through on the IRS website supposedly set up to help people who need to alert them that they haven't received their stimulus. A good friend of mine and my Honorary Daughter never received theirs..


I did not get any the first time or this time ..... i was reading on the IRS website i should be able to claim a credit for the payment i should have gotten..... I have NO idea why and i cannot get through to a human to ask something is not matching up when i put in my information although it is exactly as it has been on my returns for the last few years I think they mis keyed my address cause my birth date did not change or my SSN


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jan 8, 2021)

Duane Freeman said:


> CBS thinks we may get a third stimulus...


I'll bet we will be getting more than that after Jan 20. Maybe third, forth, fifth.....


----------



## Liberty (Jan 9, 2021)

Jeni said:


> I did not get any the first time or this time ..... i was reading on the IRS website i should be able to claim a credit for the payment i should have gotten..... I have NO idea why and i cannot get through to a human to ask something is not matching up when i put in my information although it is exactly as it has been on my returns for the last few years I think they mis keyed my address cause my birth date did not change or my SSN


This might help...did you respond online for a credit?

https://www.forbes.com/sites/robert...aim-a-missing-stimulus-check/?sh=4e824cbc16ab


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 9, 2021)

Not to turn this Political, but why can't I get a check that equals the amount a Politician makes in a month. My husband and I did receive our check for $600. each last week.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I see your point FM, but I think the main idea was to stimulate the economy, not necessarily charity or welfare. Altho' lord knows we need food and rent, never mind new toys.
> 
> If anyone doesn't want to spend it to help the economy, St.. Jude's Children's Hospital could use it.


100% agree, Radish. If you don’t need it, or don’t want it, you don’t have to look very far for someone who desperately does.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 9, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Not to turn this Political, but why can't I get a check that equals the amount a Politician makes in a month. My husband and I did receive our check for $600. each last week.


 If everyone got that much it would bankrupt the country.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 9, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Not to turn this Political, but why can't I get a check that equals the amount a Politician makes in a month. My husband and I did receive our check for $600. each last week.


We JUST received our’s Sassy and came to find out it was because of a glitch at Turbo Tax who we used to file our taxes last year. They (turbo tax) sent us an email and told us about the glitch and how they were working around the clock to fix it and get corrected info to the IRS. We received our checks the next day.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2021)

Jeni said:


> I did not get any the first time or this time ..... i was reading on the IRS website i should be able to claim a credit for the payment i should have gotten..... I have NO idea why and i cannot get through to a human to ask something is not matching up when i put in my information although it is exactly as it has been on my returns for the last few years I think they mis keyed my address cause my birth date did not change or my SSN


I just read that too Jeni and was going to share that information with you. It's alright for some people to have to do it that way...but I feel for those who desperately needed the money "yesterday"! Now they have to wait until tax time to get it?! According to their website mine was "scheduled to be mailed Jan 6th".  I haven't gotten it yet and who knows if they are on schedule. It's going to charity anyway so the timing doesn't bother me. I just hope the mail person doesn't screw up the delivery address.

@RadishRose St. Jude is one of my favorite charities. They get my RMD every year.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I just read that too Jeni and was going to share that information with you. It's alright for some people to have to do it that way...but I feel for those who desperately needed the money "yesterday"! Now they have to wait until tax time to get it?! According to their website mine was "scheduled to be mailed Jan 6th".  I haven't gotten it yet and who knows if they are on schedule. It's going to charity anyway so the timing doesn't bother me. I just hope the mail person doesn't screw up the delivery address.
> 
> @RadishRose St. Jude is one of my favorite charities. They get my RMD every year.


The USPS is really messed up and really slow.  I’m in Utah, daughter is in Texas and it took over a month for her to get her Christmas card and gift cards.  After two weeks her card was in Texas and it was sent from Texas to Los Angeles.  After being sent to 4 other cities it was sent to Dallas.

It sat in Dallas for a week and it then took three days once it left Dallas to go to El Paso which is 12 hours away.  So, your check is in the mail, but where in the mail is anyone’s guess.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The USPS is really messed up and really slow.  I’m in Utah, daughter is in Texas and it took over a month for her to get her Christmas card and gift cards.  After two weeks her card was in Texas and it was sent from Texas to Los Angeles.  After being sent to 4 other cities it was sent to Dallas.
> 
> It sat in Dallas for a week and it then took three days once it left Dallas to go to El Paso which is 12 hours away.  So, your check is in the mail, but where in the mail is anyone’s guess.


I know what you mean Aneeda. I have many P.O. horror stories, both my own and what I hear customers say when I'm waiting online to pick up packages. According to the IRS site, checks may take 14 days to reach recipients.  Ugggh!


----------



## jerry old (Jan 9, 2021)

Let us remember that the stimulus checks is Our Money.  
Congress wishes to be perceived as a concerned party-Again it is our money.
Congress has no money, only we do.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 9, 2021)

Liberty said:


> This might help...did you respond online for a credit?
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/robert...aim-a-missing-stimulus-check/?sh=4e824cbc16ab


Thank you,    the form in article might be of some assistance .....
i tried many items online on IRS website but did not get anywhere..... tried calling many times can get no where .... 

I believe the issue is due to an error in the address the IRS has on file
The "get my payment" tool on IRS  page asks for 
SSN/ Date of birth and an address ........................each time i entered it said no match..... even using spouse info ........ 

It just aggravates me that the address on our returns over last few years is correct ...

where the incorrect data came from  makes me wonder about ID theft ...... someone using my SSN


----------



## JB in SC (Jan 12, 2021)

The USPS is spotty on delivery at best these days. A priority mail package was held up for 10 days at a local hub, presumed list then showed up delivered 5 days later. Even Informed Delivery is not very accurate the last few weeks, I suspect most will get a check by Feb 1.

@Jeni be sure everything is entered in the correct format, one error will show as no match.


----------



## Knight (Jan 12, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Let us remember that the stimulus checks is Our Money.
> Congress wishes to be perceived as a concerned party-Again it is our money.
> Congress has no money, only we do.


100% true. It's not free money taxes go in to support government spending. The bad news is our government has already spent more than it takes in.  No mystery about how to make up for that.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 12, 2021)

Knight said:


> 100% true. It's not free money taxes go in to support government spending. The bad news is our government has already spent more than it takes in.  No mystery about how to make up for that.


Yes it is our money and I am glad to get it back


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 15, 2021)

@Aneeda72  I got my check two days ago! Yaaaay!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 15, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Aneeda72  I got my check two days ago! Yaaaay!


  Yay!!!!!


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 15, 2021)

Mine was scheduled to be mailed on 1/6/2021 also and I have “informed delivery” so I know if it’s worth going to our cluster boxes, and if there is anything financial there, or with persona account numbers I go right up after I, sure they’ve delivered. Nothing yet.
Have to say I’ve been very lucky with delivery, both letters and packages. No untoward delays.


----------



## Robert59 (Jan 15, 2021)

Haven't gotten my 600 dollars yet. The last money I got was from me filing my 2018 and 2019 tax return and wondering if I will have to file 2020 to get this 600 dollars?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 15, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> Haven't gotten my 600 dollars yet. The last money I got was from me filing my 2018 and 2019 tax return and wondering if I will have to file 2020 to get this 600 dollars?


No, you do not. But there were a lot of issues with getting the money out for people who used certain tax preparers which they are correcting.  Plus if you closed an account and the money was sent to a closed account, the money has to be returned and a check mailed to you


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 17, 2021)

Yosh said:


> And also useless for many who have had no loss of income due to the pandemic.  I hope they donate it to others more needy, but I expect most will just put it in the bank.


That's what we did. Gave it to a food bank. Why are retired people getting it? We have no loss of income. Give it to the people who need it.  I will say if they give us another $1400 I'm keeping it. There's going to be Hell to pay with the bankrupting of this country and we're all going to get stuck somewhere down the line paying for this stuff.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 17, 2021)

Jules said:


> Do you have to declare this as income and if so does that mean paying taxes on it.  Asking as a northern neighbour.


No


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> If the unemployed are getting $300 a week per person in a single household that's $1200. That's almost as much as I make going out there every day to work. You expect me to believe that they need assistance? Come on! You seem to forget that those of us who are working right now are also at higher risk and we have bills to pay too. I think it's wrong to try to guilt people into giving money to others when they are not without funds. They have options for assistance. We don't. We still have to buy our groceries and pay our bills. We don't get to live rent and utility free during this. We don't get any food stamps. We are still having to take care of ourselves. I need that $600 for glasses. I'm not giving it to someone whose getting $1200 a month to sit on their butt. Whether by choice or otherwise. If that makes me selfish then so be it. I don't see anyone offering to help me pay for the things I can't afford. It would be different if there were no jobs out there for them to get. Sometimes the way people think just irritates me.


$300 a week is $7.50 an hour, plus they have to pay taxes on that money at the end of the year. Hardly living in the lap of luxury. A one bedroom apartment here is  around $800 a month and I live in a moderate cost of living state. There are no jobs here for any restaurant staff who lost their jobs, the restaurants are closed to inside dining. Lots of other jobs have disappeared. Sure we can all use some extra cash but it makes no sense to give money to people who haven't been affected by the pandemic, poor or not. We might as well follow Andrew Yang's advice of giving everybody $1000 a month and see how long we last before we go bankrupt. It's obvious, you want that money and that's fine but why try to rationalize it?


----------



## gennie (Jan 17, 2021)

The cost of the perpetual state of warfare that this country has been incensed with for years makes any assistance to citizens look a pittance. 

For instance, compare the useless cost of keeping Gitmo (Guantanamo Bay Detention Camp) open for 20 years (40 detainees remaining with still no plan for closure) to basic assistance to needy working class Americans in a time of crisis.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jan 17, 2021)

gennie said:


> For instance, compare the useless cost of keeping Gitmo (Guantanamo Bay Detention Camp) open for 20 years (40 detainees remaining with still no plan for closure)


Not useless. What do you what to do, Close GITMO and transfer the detainees to the USA or some other Country so they can lawyer up and be set free? I believe you know what would happen next.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 17, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> $300 a week is $7.50 an hour, plus they have to pay taxes on that money at the end of the year. Hardly living in the lap of luxury. A one bedroom apartment here is  around $800 a month and I live in a moderate cost of living state. There are no jobs here for any restaurant staff who lost their jobs, the restaurants are closed to inside dining. Lots of other jobs have disappeared. Sure we can all use some extra cash but it makes no sense to give money to people who haven't been affected by the pandemic, poor or not. We might as well follow Andrew Yang's advice of giving everybody $1000 a month and see how long we last before we go bankrupt. It's obvious, you want that money and that's fine but *why try to rationalize it?*


I wasn't aware I wasn't allowed to. Thank you for enlightening me on the rules here.


----------



## gennie (Jan 19, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Not useless. What do you what to do, Close GITMO and transfer the detainees to the USA or some other Country so they can lawyer up and be set free? I believe you know what would happen next.


So, @truckdriver, enlighten me.  What was the original plan that justified the opening in the first place?  In what world is detainment with no actual plan for advancement or disbursement considered civilized.  

It is now being handled just as other monumental government mistakes are handled.  Doing the right thing would shine too much light on the original mistake so we just keep on doing it with as little fanfare as possible, ignoring the cost.

Why is continuing to support an unrealistic plan designed to facilitate inhumane, sadistic treatment of another human more important than helping American citizens in time of severe need?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 19, 2021)

gennie said:


> So, @truckdriver, enlighten me.  What was the original plan that justified the opening in the first place?  In what world is detainment with no actual plan for advancement or disbursement considered civilized.
> 
> It is now being handled just as other monumental government mistakes are handled.  Doing the right thing would shine too much light on the original mistake so we just keep on doing it with as little fanfare as possible, ignoring the cost.
> 
> Why is continuing to support an unrealistic plan designed to facilitate inhumane, sadistic treatment of another human more important than helping American citizens in time of severe need?


The problem is this would be a political discussion which is not allowed.  And you can easily google this information, as to why it remains open.  Without becoming political, I will say that certain things happen, and certain prisoners are kept and these things can not be done and these prisoners can not be kept on US soil.

What any of this has to do with the stimulus is beyond me.


----------



## Knight (Jan 19, 2021)

Back to the stimulus.

Wife wants to renovate one bathroom. A walk in tub, sink, cabinets, mirrors, repainting, in other words. The whole works.

I don't think the cost will be covered by whatever the final amount will be. But that doesn't matter.  That might sound like a luxury but age plays a role in decision making. 

Then there is the fact that all that is needed will do as the stimulus is intended do.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 19, 2021)

Knight said:


> Back to the stimulus.
> 
> Wife wants to renovate one bathroom. A walk in tub, sink, cabinets, mirrors, repainting, in other words. The whole works.
> 
> ...


We put a walk in shower in our last house, I assume you meant walk in shower.  My advice get the shower with a one or two inch lip, if you really don’t need a roll in with no lip.  I though I needed the roll in at the time and got that.  Wished I had not.

I think we could have transferred  me from the wheelchair to a shower chair with no issues with a small lip.  With the roll in shower you end up with water all over the bathroom floor which is a slip hazard for anyone not in a wheelchair.  If you get the roll end, I would suggest making the bathroom a wet room as well.  

Also our hand held shower line was too short, so make sure you get a long one.  If you have dogs, it’s easy to shower them as well.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jan 19, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The problem is this would be a political discussion which is not allowed.


Thank you.   


Knight said:


> Back to the stimulus.


Agree.


----------



## Knight (Jan 19, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> We put a walk in shower in our last house, I assume you meant walk in shower.  My advice get the shower with a one or two inch lip, if you really don’t need a roll in with no lip.  I though I needed the roll in at the time and got that.  Wished I had not.
> 
> I think we could have transferred  me from the wheelchair to a shower chair with no issues with a small lip.  With the roll in shower you end up with water all over the bathroom floor which is a slip hazard for anyone not in a wheelchair.  If you get the roll end, I would suggest making the bathroom a wet room as well.
> 
> Also our hand held shower line was too short, so make sure you get a long one.  If you have dogs, it’s easy to shower them as well.


Thank you for the recommendations.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 26, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Yes.


This is not true ..the money is a tax credit refund .it is not taxable


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2021)

We just received our check in the regular mail this afternoon.


----------

